
This is the Razer Phone - runesoerensen
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/01/this-is-the-razer-phone/
======
CommentCard
This is the first phone with an 120hz screen, which surprises me. I really
thought Samsung would be the first. I wonder if it's a Samsung panel? I'm glad
to see that higher refresh rates are making their way from monitors & TVs into
handheld devices. Refresh rate really does make a difference for me, even for
something like reading text off a screen. I get less eyestrain from a higher
refresh rate, but this could be anecdotal.

Sidenote: they missed a great chance to make the camera flash RGB. That's low-
hanging fruit for a gaming peripherals company.

~~~
kalleboo
According to The Verge it's a Sharp IGZO panel. Which make sense since Sharp
already released a phone under their own brand in Japan with a 120 Hz panel.

~~~
Theodores
So the phone is probably built by Sharp. Or maybe not.

I could not find the panel in question but Sharp make a 2.9" 120Hz 1440x1440
panel:

[http://www.panelook.com/LS029B3SX05_SHARP_2.9_LCM_parameter_...](http://www.panelook.com/LS029B3SX05_SHARP_2.9_LCM_parameter_30911.html)

I do wonder if this panel is designed for VR gaming, I can't think of any
'microwave oven display' grade applications for such a panel.

~~~
screye
It is a sharp panel, but they are using the phone product peipe of nextbit ,
the mobile phone company that Razor acquired last year.

------
Multicomp
Call me pedantic, but I was reading the specs, enjoying it and saying "oh,
maybe this is the next phone for me once my Nexus 6 dies", I was even ready to
spend upwards of $700 ( _so much money_ ) to get it compared to my usual
sub-500 price generally.

Then they said it had no headphone jack. That stopped me dead in my tracks, I
closed the tab, and am now writing this comment here.

Sorry guys, I MUST. Have. A. Headphone. Jack. Full stop.

EDIT: Put some parentheses.

~~~
screye
Take a look at the new one plus phone that is about to be released.

It is heavily.implied that it will have a headphone jack. Should be sub 600$
and if my OP3T is any indication the software experience and lasting ability
of their devices certainly up there with any other major manufacturer.

Cons: Chinese company, so you never know who is looking at your data. They do
let you root and unlock bootloaders, though. So there is that.

You need to install the Google pixel camera app to get camera performance that
matches other flagships. Thankfully my 3T got the app ported without root and
I would expect the same for the new upcoming phone.

------
nemasu
Sigh, I was hoping for a new Motorola Razr.

------
runesoerensen
The product page is up now [https://www.razerzone.com/mobile/razer-
phone](https://www.razerzone.com/mobile/razer-phone)

~~~
growt
They are advertising a 2k phone with an image that shows a poorly pasted 480
pixel image at the top.

------
Assossa
Disappointed that it doesn't have physical buttons & joysticks. Touch screen
controls are what really stops me from gaming on my phone.

~~~
Multicomp
Do you use any of those MOGA devices? I have one and used it for awhile but
frankly if I'm gonna game on the go I end up grabbing a Nintendo 3DS or PS
Vita.

Curious what you do for yours and how you would change it if this phone had
come with some slide-out joysticks and the like.

------
nitin_flanker
The product page says it's a Quad HD display with 120Hz refresh rate. It's
unbelievable; my computer can't even pull 60Hz on a 2K monitor.

~~~
AdeptusAquinas
Mine can (GT72VR Dominator Pro). It's a screen design thing, not just power.

------
znewman
I don't know anyone who has ever bought Razer hardware that would give a
positive recommendation. The QA on their laptops is abysmal.

~~~
GuiA
Huh, that's a bummer. I've been looking for a gaming laptop with solid
industrial design, and Razer seemed to be the only choice. Any
recommendations?

~~~
is0tope
I have a MSI GS60 ghost Pro ([https://www.msi.com/Laptop/GS60-6QC-
Ghost.html](https://www.msi.com/Laptop/GS60-6QC-Ghost.html)). There are newer
models now but the specs are great and the look is (relatively) clean. There's
lights on the keyboard which can be dimmed, but the slightly silly dragon logo
on the lid can't. It's fairly inconspicuous though.

~~~
duopixel
Not up to date on windows laptops to recommend a better alternative , but
that’s not good industrial design at all. The fact that you have to dim the
keyboard to hide the manufacturers bad taste is a clue!

------
kalleboo
The Verge review didn't seem too positive
[https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/1/16519692/razer-phone-
andr...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/1/16519692/razer-phone-android-
gaming-specs-release-date-price-photos)

~~~
ac29
Thats not a review, the product hasnt been released.

~~~
dawnerd
It's also just poorly written to begin with. Seems like the author came into
it hating the phone and was just looking for things to complain about.

~~~
xeromal
The verge is notoriously pro-apple.

------
reiichiroh
This will be a money pit for Razer and fail.

------
legohead
When I heard about this rumor, I was hoping for a phone with actual gaming
buttons. Too bad -- it looks like all the other phones.

------
julianz
Assuming it's built as well as their mice, I'm not buying one.

~~~
huckyaus
I think this is a bit unfair. The Deathadder is widely regarded as one of the
best gaming mice ever made.

~~~
cameronhowe
This is anecdotal but whatever. I have a razer deathadder, it broke (double
clicks randomly) and it was less than two years old when it happened. No other
mouse I've ever had has broken before and the previous desktop mouse I had for
over 7 years before the scroll wheel wasn't as smooth as a newer one.

~~~
AdeptusAquinas
I had a deathadder that died in a similar fashion some five years ago. I
bought another one after that, and its worked perfectly since then. Might have
been a bad batch.

~~~
eltoozero
Is it that difficult to swap a micro switch?

I’ve repaired many flaky vintage mice by swapping the switches.

There are industrial microswitches that can take a ton of clicks and also you
can tune the weight of the click by checking the datasheets.

Digikey and Mouser are your friends, you could probably pay for a dozen
switches and a workable soldering iron for what it costs to replace some of
these gaming mice.

If you’re on a budget, just get a clone Hako iron.

~~~
AdeptusAquinas
Hey, I'm just a software developer :) Anything beyond replacing a hard drive
is out of my league. I know my place.

------
detritus
Ooh, I've no massive interest in this (I'm a phone luddite) but Sharp selling
hi-resolution 120Hz displays bodes well for VR, no?

------
coverband
The specs are exciting, but I wish this came with something similar to GearVR
or Daydream to leverage that screen.

------
fortyseven
I don't care if the phone gives blow jobs: no headphone jack, no sale.

------
giancarlostoro
I'll wait and see the outcome of the device based on reviews, and then decide
how I feel about it, and whether or not I should buy one or not. I've got a
bit of time till my 2 year contract ends.

